# BSA Paratrooper



## Kstone (Mar 27, 2018)

Figured I'd make a thread here instead of the project rides section for our new bike as we take her places. 

Just a few bits to finish up...the big plan is to get her on her original rims soon. Well, one original and one trying to trick the eye. The other one was just so far gone. I didn't want to hop a curb and risk losing all my teeth. 

Here she is posing infront of my partner's shelves from his military career.


----------



## Herman (Mar 28, 2018)

Someone on here might have an original front rim or wheel , brakes , headlight , tire pump or whatever else you are looking for


----------

